# madone 4.7



## alp aslan (Dec 6, 2010)

*madone 4.7 weight*

Hi, My a Friend ordered a 2011 trek madone 4.7 ultegra double, he wonders ; howmuch does it weight ?
thanks , Alp


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

The better question is how much does he weigh? In terms of total rider weight (bike + rider), the bike is a small percentage. So a difference between a 15lb to 18lb bike is negligible. Money is best dieting, the best way to improve the power-to-weight ratio. 

Now to answer your question, what size is the bike? If it is around 56cm, probably around 17lbs give or take a few ounces.


----------



## alp aslan (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you, it is 56 size.
bye


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

17.29 without reflectors. 17.43 with reflectors.


----------



## alp aslan (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks a lot, bye


----------

